# Highest field score



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

just wondering what your highest field score is mine is a 546 free style im a yound adult shooter


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Highest field and hunter score for me in M-FS is 557 for both.

BHFS: 546

Both were accomplished a ways back in time, however. I'm not shooting those kind of scores nowadaze.:tongue:

field14


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

wow thoughs are some high scores i cant wait to shoot that good i have only shot 3 field rounds and my third one was my highest at nationals in darrington


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

youngarchery said:


> wow thoughs are some high scores i cant wait to shoot that good i have only shot 3 field rounds and my third one was my highest at nationals in darrington


GOOD FOR YOU! 546 is nothing to sneeze at, and you'll only be getting better at it.

field14:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

youngarchery said:


> wow thoughs are some high scores i cant wait to shoot that good i have only shot 3 field rounds and my third one was my highest at nationals in darrington


nice going youngarchery ! 
i shot a pb two weeks ago, 502.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

My highest 555 and 554.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

You compound guys are killin' me (LOL). I am a barebow recurve shooter. I remember being elated when I first broke 400. I ain't gonna tell you my highest score, you'd just laugh. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Man i know that some of there bare bow shooters in darington were shooting some high scores like in the 500 i was talking to a guy that said he watched a barebow guy 20 the 80 yard walk up i was amazed


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

531 here FS.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Dave T said:


> You compound guys are killin' me (LOL). I am a barebow recurve shooter. I remember being elated when I first broke 400. I ain't gonna tell you my highest score, you'd just laugh. (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave


nobodys gonna laugh at that; after 30 yrds, i'd be* lucky *to have any scoring arrows.... i for one am in awe of real archers !! :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

534 BHFS is my high from a few years ago...I think my FS high was in the 532 range.

My goal this year is to hit a 545....and stay there atlease


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Highest for 28 field is 542. I've shot some 275+ halves but never can put two great ones together.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I think would only be valid if we also know an individual lowest score.:smile:

511 and 540.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> I think would only be valid if we also know an individual lowest score.:smile:
> 
> 511 and 540.


my lowest is 463, last fall.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

shooting BHFS for 3 years - 545

just transferred to FS - 543


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

my highest is 0, because I yet to shoot 1.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

524 in BHFS about 13 years ago. My goal is to return to that level someday soon.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

OK south-paaw, I'm holding you to that no laughing promise.

My best 28 target score in competition has been a 419. Best in practice was a 435 on a really good day. My current goal is to regularly shoot 425+ barebow recurve. I just hope my aging bod lasts long enough to get to 450. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

In my 3 years of field archery my scores in SR BHFS: 508, 498 and my personal high 519 this year. Obviously, I shoot just one game a year.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

target1 said:


> my highest is 0, because I yet to shoot 1.


Me too but I would like to try one...any places in ohio


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

rchr said:


> My highest 555 and 554.


Sorry, forgot to mention it was in the PFS division.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

528 Hunter
524 Field
FSBHL a few years back
Carroll


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

560 Hunter / Geencastle PA 2005

558 Field / Mayberry MD 1994


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Many 280 halves both Field and Hunter

558 Field

558 Hunter


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

This won't mean much to the compound shooters but if there are any barebows out there they will understand this as a small PB (Personal Best).

On my home range this morning, shooting the Hunter half, on the 15-14 yard target I shot my first 20-4X. I've scored 20 on it before but never with 4 Xs. Shooting a recurve off the fingers with no sight or clicker, I'm pretty proud of that. And I had a witness too! (LOL)

Dave


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave T said:


> This won't mean much to the compound shooters but if there are any barebows out there they will understand this as a small PB (Personal Best).
> 
> On my home range this morning, shooting the Hunter half, on the 15-14 yard target I shot my first 20-4X. I've scored 20 on it before but never with 4 Xs. Shooting a recurve off the fingers with no sight or clicker, I'm pretty proud of that. And I had a witness too! (LOL)
> 
> Dave


Either way that's a good score.. congratulations on the PB... Are you shooting off your knuckle?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Either way that's a good score.. congratulations on the PB... Are you shooting off your knuckle?


Barebow is where the string walkers and face walkers (me) go with their Olympic recurves, less the sights and clickers. I shoot Navigators off a magnetic rest and plunger...and the 80 yard shot is still a (explative deleated - LOL).

Dave


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BHFS 528
FS 548
My goal this year is to finally get that elusive 550


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

My highest on the hunter face was a 544 that was also at nationals my lowest field score was a 512


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I've only shot 2 Field rounds and 1 Hunter, but I'm hooked. Anyhow, my scores don't matter but my goal is to improve every week next season and to break 500. Then, go from there.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave T said:


> Barebow is where the string walkers and face walkers (me) go with their Olympic recurves, less the sights and clickers. I shoot Navigators off a magnetic rest and plunger...and the 80 yard shot is still a (explative deleated - LOL).
> 
> Dave


So you're saying you are shooting a recurve in the NFAA Bare Bow division/class against the compound shooters? How do ya' do against David Hughes? I run into him at a lot of the local/state/national shoots along with several of the other bare bow shooters like Monty Heishman, Bill Bowen and Wanda Wall.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

JAVI said:


> So you're saying you are shooting a recurve in the NFAA Bare Bow division/class against the compound shooters? How do ya' do against David Hughes? I run into him at a lot of the local/state/national shoots along with several of the other bare bow shooters like Monty Heishman, Bill Bowen and Wanda Wall.


Yes Sir, I am a barebow recurve shooter, and a face walker. There is no other NFAA style I am allowed to shoot in. As for the BB compound shooters you named, I have never met any of them here in Arizona but I suspect they would handily dispatch me with the 400 pioint 28 target rounds I am currently shooting. That's why I am trying to get to 425, then 450, then... (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave T said:


> Yes Sir, I am a barebow recurve shooter, and a face walker. There is no other NFAA style I am allowed to shoot in. As for the BB compound shooters you named, I have never met any of them here in Arizona but I suspect they would handily dispatch me with the 400 pioint 28 target rounds I am currently shooting. That's why I am trying to get to 425, then 450, then... (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave


Could you not shoot traditional with your equipment rather than against the compounders...???


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

JAVI, Traditional style requires "one anchor point" and the index finger must touch the nock. That eliminates face walking and string walking.

IFAA separates Barebow Recurve and Barebow Compound but I don't think NFAA needs any more styles (classes as they are generally called). I'm one of those advocating a score based classification system for NFAA. I think I should be competing against other archers who average something like 400-450 on 28 targets, no matter what equipment they shoot or how they shoot it.

Dave


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave T said:


> JAVI, Traditional style requires "one anchor point" and the index finger must touch the nock. That eliminates face walking and string walking.
> 
> IFAA separates Barebow Recurve and Barebow Compound but I don't think NFAA needs any more styles (classes as they are generally called). I'm one of those advocating a score based classification system for NFAA. I think I should be competing against other archers who average something like 400-450 on 28 targets, no matter what equipment they shoot or how they shoot it.
> 
> Dave


I shot freestyle with a recurve from '60 until I quit competition after my junior year in high school, and when I started shooting competition again I just continued freestyle with a compound. 

Yeah I like the IFAA's way of busting up the classes for the most part and I would support a score driven system as well... but for me freestyle is all that's available.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

541 BHFS
543 FS in comp
Shot 549 practice


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

my highest score is a 552 however that was a 1 time deal.

more often than not i am in the 543 to 546 range .


----------

